# Ilkka's spare parts?



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Caught this pic earlier on the new Axiom EP-600 review thread. It looks like Ilkka’s blown up an awful lot of subs in his career! :joke:







​


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe those are DIY subs? Dennis


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

When I saw the topic title, I thought hmm, spare parts for me... I'm not that old yet. :rofl2:

Honestly, no single sub has ever been dumped into those trash containers...though a few should have been. :thumbsdown:


----------



## tweakophyte (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah ha! I noticed from the spacing they will cause resonance at about 50hz. No wonder that sub tested so poorly!


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

These comments are just so much rubbish! :heehee:


----------

